# Help?



## corijohnson (Oct 19, 2009)

As a previous post of mine showed, I am stupid in the way of silver. My husband would like to collect it from computers, and we have no idea where to start, where to get it from or how to refine it. (well, we've watched lazersteves videos, so we have some idea) Please point us in the right direction.


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Oct 19, 2009)

Start here it's a good area to start..

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewforum.php?f=34&start=0


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 19, 2009)

corijohnson said:


> As a previous post of mine showed, I am stupid in the way of silver. My husband would like to collect it from computers, and we have no idea where to start, where to get it from or how to refine it. (well, we've watched lazersteves videos, so we have some idea) Please point us in the right direction.



No trying to be rude, but why isn't your husband asking the questions. When ever my wife answered the telephone in my absence you could always count on getting half the message with out the callers name or number.

There's a lot of silver around your presence, it's used in a lot of appliances and equipment we use daily. I have made several posts on where to look for silver contacts complete with pictures. Like the man said use the search button and begin reading.

If you have not already done so, download a copy of Hokes books they're available free on this forum, try palladiums sig file.

ttys
G


----------



## Palladium (Oct 19, 2009)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=711&hilit=silver+mylar


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Oct 20, 2009)

Mrs. Johnson:

Take a look to all the posts that the members had told you to look.You just need the myalr inside keyboards and process them with nitric acid and Karo´s method.

Of course,working with nitric acid and sodium hydroxide represents a risk because they are corrosive,please,use gloves,mask,apron and eyes protection,do it in an open place because nitric acid releases toxic fumes.Start with 5 mylars.

We are here to help you.

Good Luck

Manuel


----------



## corijohnson (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll shut my yap and get to reading and studying. 


To gustavus- I'm learning how to do this for 2 reasons 1. Even though i don't like actually doing the process, it is facinating to me. I like to know how to do this stuff. 2. My husband does not read very well, and learns best through explanation. If i learn how, and then teach him, we'll get through this much quicker.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 23, 2009)

corijohnson said:


> To gustavus- I'm learning how to do this for 2 reasons 1. Even though i don't like actually doing the process, it is facinating to me. I like to know how to do this stuff. 2. My husband does not read very well, and learns best through explanation. If i learn how, and then teach him, we'll get through this much quicker.




Thank god for wives


----------



## Oz (Oct 24, 2009)

What is the old saying? Behind every great man is a …


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 24, 2009)

corijohnson said:


> Thanks everyone. I'll shut my yap and get to reading and studying.
> 
> 
> To gustavus-



Soo have you acquired your free copy of Hokes Refining Precious Metals Wastes - to study from.

From Hokes book one procedure calling for the use of gasoline, which is not advisable. 

OLD FILTER PAPERS
These sometimes contain considerable value. Tear off and throw
away any paper that is plainly worthless, and spread out the rest to
dry. When you have several papers, burn them in a frying pan;
pour on gasoline and burn until they will burn no more. If the
remains are very dirty, put them in your sweeps or your paper
storage. If fairly clean, add them to your next lot of filings


----------



## LeftyTheBandit (Oct 24, 2009)

How about when she (Hoke) says taste the acid to see if its bitter. I'll try to cite it. (Don't taste acid) :shock: 

I though Harold was joking when he mentioned the gasoline quote, then I read it, stopped, and started to laugh.


----------

